# Even more sold on Stella & Chewy's



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

So I have been feeding quite a bit of the Stella & Chewy's pre-made raw frozen patties, and I decided the smart thing to do would be to really find out what is in the food. 

The food is made with 95% meat/organ & bone, and only 5% fruit/veggies. That I can definitely live with 

I also asked about the meat used. It is NOT denatured in any way, and the cuts of meat are human grade, meaning it could make it onto our table. While I am not quite sure it's the meat I would want on my table, I am 100% confident it is just fine for the puppers, and far safer than a LOT of what is out there.

We just can't do full on raw feeding because 1) I second guess myself/amounts/requirements, and 2) the time involved for such small dogs to eat some raw meals, so pre-mades have been a lifesaver. I have made my own pre-made in the past, it was a lot of work and yucky tho hahaha.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome Kristi! I think that S&C is the cream of the crop of the pre-mades. And your kids look gorgeous on it so that's a great testimony.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I've really been using a lot of Stella & Chewy's....and ZiwiPeak since the puppies have been here. It's been a time saver! And the pups love it.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

That's what I feed Peach and Bruiser. They scarf down the Chicken but aren't real keen on the lamb, FYI. I love it.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

We love Stella and Chewy's too but I only buy the freeze dried patties, not frozen. Only problem is it's not cheap, same as Ziwipeak.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Ive used Stella and Chewys in the past but just recently bought a bag of the dehydrated chicken patties. My pups loved them!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Wish we could get it here. 

I use a premade minced raw, its just chicken and bone and i add my own liver, kidney etc. My lot do great on it. Paige hasnt gained any weight on it since i weaned her back over to it but she hasnt lost any either. Im happy


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks for the headsup.... I am gonna give this a try....


----------



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

I've also decided to switch Milo over to ZiziPeak and Stella and Chewy's Premade thanks to all the great posts on this forum. I had been debating between S&C, Nature's Variety, Bravo and Primal but it seems like most here prefer S&C. It is a great feeling knowing Milo has gone from Science Diet as a puppy (vet reccomended) to Natura Evo (Proctor and Gamble buyout forced me to look for another premium kibble) to Nature's Instinct Kibble and now finally to ZP and S&C RAW....a few months ago I also got him on Salmon Oil and Nupro. I've already noticed a huge difference withe the premium kibble and the supplements and now can't wait to see him make anoher healthy leap with ZP and S&C. It can be hard to navigate the pet food industry but I am so thankful for all the knowledge I've gained from you all!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I was so excited today when I went into my local natural pet food store to pick up more Orijen and found that they DO carry Stella & Chewys, even though they arent listed as a retailer. The freeze dried I ordered still hasnt come, and now Im concerned mine wont be impressed with the consistency either, so Im excited to have some of the frozen patties to give them too. In fact I was so excited that I spent over $100 on dog food and the sales woman had to help me carry it to my car....Im sure she thought I must be feeding german shepherds not chis!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> I was so excited today when I went into my local natural pet food store to pick up more Orijen and found that they DO carry Stella & Chewys, even though they arent listed as a retailer. The freeze dried I ordered still hasnt come, and now Im concerned mine wont be impressed with the consistency either, so Im excited to have some of the frozen patties to give them too. In fact I was so excited that I spent over $100 on dog food and the sales woman had to help me carry it to my car....Im sure she thought I must be feeding german shepherds not chis!


LMAO!!! Good grief woman, how much did you buy!!?

Mine love the frozen patties...we have been so lazy lately and there hasn't been any fresh meat at our store in over a month so they have been getting a lot of it.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> LMAO!!! Good grief woman, how much did you buy!!?
> 
> Mine love the frozen patties...we have been so lazy lately and there hasn't been any fresh meat at our store in over a month so they have been getting a lot of it.


Lol, it had better be at least a 3 month supply! I got a few bags of Orijen and a couple Stella and Chewys to try. So far Im only planning on a few S&C meals a week, can they have a whole S&C meal to start with or do I need to "mix" it with their kibble? I was planning on just jumping right in but we have a big snow storm coming tomorrow and Ill be lucky to get them outside at all, the last thing I want is three upset tummies.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't think you have to ease into the S&C, but someone who feeds kibble and pre-mades may be able to answer you better. I'd just separate the meals and do a meal of kibble and then later on in the day, a meal of the S&C. I wouldn't feed them in the same meal.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Definitely separate them, and since you will be doing that, the logical "answer" is ... feed it as a meal alone. Keep it at least 8 hours away from a kibbled meal and they should do fine. If you got the chicken one that is a good place to start as it isn't as rich of a meat. I never fed raw and kibble at the same time, aside from raw chicken wings. Mine always did fine and I always kept 8 hours between the types of meals. 

You could give them all a bite or two as a "snack" to see if it upsets anyone's tummies?


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Tracy and Kristi! Thats what I was thinking, as Id heard kibble and raw should not be fed within 6 hrs of each other, but then on the back of the SC bag it said "new feeders-mix with their old food for 7 days" or something which made me second guess. I guess that just doesnt allow for the possibility that the old food is a kibble. I got them lamb and beef, which I think are both pretty rich. I think giving them a few bites as a treat is a good idea to see how they do.


----------

